# New member here to share my interest and meet others



## Pina (Dec 1, 2021)

Greetings all. I enjoy discussions about diets, weight loss and maintenance, so ventured here make new contacts and friends. I admit this interest has been with me since my teen years. Now at 69, I still enjoy weight watching and exercising. I have a keen interest in nutrition and would have enjoying studying this to a professional level. It was not to be and teaching became my lifelong career until retirement 5 years ago.
Becoming vegetarian (lacto-ovo) some 4 years ago was a great move. I can add that I have maintained my chosen weight range since 2011. I enjoy keeping records, storing a range of diets on my PC, measuring and weighing foods, daily exercise with my German shepherd on the beach and daily weighing.
Looking forward to sharing more about myself and hoping to mix with like-minded people.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 1, 2021)

Welcome to this group! It's a great group of people! You will find many here interested in topics like weight watching, exercise, etc.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 1, 2021)

Welcome!  This is a great forum, and we are happy to have someone join who is so health-conscious.  I am 64 and work out at the gym 5 days a week for at least 1 hour.  Strength training.  

I live in Dallas, where the weather is temperate, so I walk at least 1 mile during nice days.  I am not vegetarian, but we eat healthy (chicken, fish, grains, vegetables).  I started a post on Supplements.  I take a lot of them.

Look forward to your involvement!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2021)

Welcome to SF.  Good on you for doing all you do!


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello Pina, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Devi (Dec 1, 2021)

Howdy, @Pina, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forums, Pina.  I look forward to your future posts.

I took charge of my food intake a couple of years ago and am successfully maintaining my chosen weight.  Like you, I'm a record keeper and weigh/measure what I eat.  It works well for me.

Where (country/state) are you located?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Pappy in Florida. 🏝


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hello, Pina, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 2, 2021)

@Pina  Nice to meet you. I'm sure you'll find many interests, topics and content that will interest you. ENJOY your time here.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, from Toronto @Pina


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 2, 2021)

hola, @Pina, and welcome aboard...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi @Pina!


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome from Maryland @Pina


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Pina (Dec 2, 2021)

Many thanks to all your kind welcomes and wishes. I'm so pleased I found a group of like-minded people.
It's reassuring that my focus on maintaining a good weight and keeping fit is shared by so many.

 There were times when I thought I was obsessed with all this business. I think you have to be... to keep one's finger on the pulse, so to speak. Perhaps this habit had its roots when I was a teenager and very overweight. Clocking in at 10 stone (140lbs) at age 13 (shudder!) was not a fun time . The name-calling from peers was shameful. No doubt some of us were in the same boat and that helped me on my journey to slimming.

Looking forward to more chats here.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome Pina from BC,Canada.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Pina (Dec 2, 2021)

Gosh, so many warm welcomes. Thank you all so much!


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi Pina, welcome from Sydney, just wondering about you becoming a vegetarian, I had the results of my blood test yesterday and my doctor insists I have a Vitamin B12 injection.  Funny thing is, I eat meat 3 or 4 times a week, so how come?


----------



## Pina (Dec 2, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Hi Pina, welcome from Sydney, just wondering about you becoming a vegetarian, I had the results of my blood test yesterday and my doctor insists I have a Vitamin B12 injection.  Funny thing is, I eat meat 3 or 4 times a week, so how come?


Hi Mellowyellow,
Thanks for the Sydney welcome - is that in Canada or Australia? Yes meat and poultry are good sources of the B12, but as a lacto-ovo vegetarian, my B12 comes from salmon, tuna eggs, yogurt, cheese and spinach. I eat these daily in some form (eg spinach omlette with cottage cheese topping) . 
Have you considered a daily supplement of B12? No doubt the injection would give a faster result. Sorry, I cant say why your diet is showing this pernicious anemia. Your B12/ meat intake looks good to me.
Are you considering going vegetarian?
Cheers for now...


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 2, 2021)

Pina said:


> Hi Mellowyellow,
> Thanks for the Sydney welcome - is that in Canada or Australia? Yes meat and poultry are good sources of the B12, but as a lacto-ovo vegetarian, my B12 comes from salmon, tuna eggs, yogurt, cheese and spinach. I eat these daily in some form (eg spinach omlette with cottage cheese topping) .
> Have you considered a daily supplement of B12? No doubt the injection would give a faster result. Sorry, I cant say why your diet is showing this pernicious anemia. Your B12/ meat intake looks good to me.
> Are you considering going vegetarian?
> Cheers for now...


Sydney, Australia Pina, thanks for your reply, taking a B12 supplement seems like a good idea, no I'm not thinking of going vegetarian.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome Pina, I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Pina (Dec 3, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Welcome Pina, I hope you enjoy your time here.


I'm sure I shall. Thanks for your welcome.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome, Pina.  Will be glad to read some of your diet posts.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 3, 2021)

Pina said:


> I'm sure I shall. Thanks for your welcome.


What's for breakfast my friend?


----------



## Pina (Dec 3, 2021)

I make a flaxmeal + oatbran porridge topped with kefir ( a great probiotic).


----------

